#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  French and Russian language translation fee?

## B.M.KANG

Hello, all!

I am working for a pressure vessel manufacturing company.

Sometimes, we encounter projects which require submission of Russian or French documents in addition to the English language.
Normally the documents required to be translated into Russian or French are standard Vendor Documents such as drawing, strength calculation sheets, quality documents, etc.

I am wondering to know if there are any person who can supply  translation service into these languages.
We do not have any projects which require foreign language translation right now, but, I guess we will have some in the near future.


If those who are interested, please advise me of your cost so that I can reflect this cost in our proposal and work with you when we have those projects finally.

Thanks.See More: French and Russian language translation fee?

----------


## Yuri47

English - Russian    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
e-mail : yuri.morozov@yahoo.com
Location of work?
May be it remote/distance work regime?

----------


## Yuri47

English - Russian    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
e-mail : yuri.morozov@yahoo.com
Location of work?
May be it remote/distance work regime?

----------

